# Topics > Entities > Companies >  HaptX, Inc., virtual reality, San Luis Obispo, California, USA

## Airicist2

Website - haptx.com

youtube.com/HaptX

facebook.com/HaptX

twitter.com/haptx

linkedin.com/company/haptx

Co-founder and CEO - Jake Rubin

Co-founder - Robert Crockett

Products and projects:

HaptX Gloves DK2, haptic feedback gloves

----------


## Airicist2

Article "HaptX says Meta copied its patented design for haptic glove"
The haptics veteran is seeking an ‘equitable arrangement’

by Adi Robertson
November 17, 2021

----------

